# Converting an Epson 4000 for Dye Sublimation



## emberrayne (Aug 25, 2007)

I have an Epson 4000 printer that I bought used and will be using for printing transparencies.
Here's what I've got so far, please tell me if I'm on the right track, or make suggestions if you've got them:

-I'll be using dye ink instead of the Ultra Chrome ink that comes with the printer. I've got the Epson Cleaning solution to flush out the heads and will be running it through a CIS through all the colors to clear the lines before installing the dye ink.

-Once I switch to dye inks I'll be using BLACK dye ink in ALL the carts and using AccuRip to make the printer print black using all heads to avoid clogging of heads and to achieve better coverage.

-I'll be using waterproof Ulano roll transparency to print on from Texsource Screen Printing Supplies, Screen Printing Inks and Equipment (a one-day ship via UPS to Virginia, a trusted source and a fair price were the deciding factors for the company, the waterproof transparency is a requirement for the dye ink, right?)

-I will be using a Continuous ink system and disabling the ink counters for the printer using a script. (There is no warranty anyway as I got it used for 200 bucks and I have it on good authority from an Epson tech that this will not damage the printer as long as the CIS is never allowed to run dry.The main worry would be sucking air into the heads, not the printer no longer monitoring the ink levels so this should work nicely)

-I will be using the printer for transparencies ONLY as I have another one for dye sublimation. I can't use the same inks for both as I understand it. Is this correct?(got that one for $250! Amazing what you can find if you dig hard enough huh!) Or can I use the same inks (dye sublimation ink purchased in bulk for the dye sub printer) for the transparencies? If SO, what kind of transparencies do I use??? 

-I ALSO got an Epson 9600 ($900 bucks and works like a dream; can you say, SCORE!!) and I'll be converting it to ECO SOLVENT ink... Any chance I could use the black from THAT??? I'd love to have 2 printers running on the same ink if possible...

Anyway, any thoughts would be appreciated as I'm staring at the three printers and scratching my head lol!


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Dye sub inks do not work for positives, The Epson Ultrachrome will be great for positives, you do not need to convert to dye.


----------



## emberrayne (Aug 25, 2007)

Thank you! That's what I was trying to figure out!
Since Dye Sub ink WILL NOT work for transparencies I'll stick with Ultra Chrome. 
As for the SECOND Epson 4000 that WILL be used for dye sublimation, any recommendations on a good bulk dye sub ink that can be used across a wide range of items such as aluminum license plates, mugs, textiles such as t-shirts and mousepads, and banners (all the thinks I think we'll be doing...)
Also, think I remember something about a spray that can be used on NON-dye-sub items such as American Apparel t-shirts that will make them accept dye sub ink...
Is this true?


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

There are only 2 dye sub inks available for the Epson 4000 and both are owned by Sawgrass. The Artanium inks tend to work a bit better. Both inks work on all dye-subbable surfaces. It is the paper that makes the difference between hard and soft surfaces. There is no bulk system, but you can buy the large carts that will save you money. I would recommend that you have your system set up for dual cmyk, it will save you money on the inks as well.


----------



## emberrayne (Aug 25, 2007)

Thank you!
I actually have my tech guy BUILDING a CIS for the Epson 4000. (Easier than you think and a tech to come with photos when he's done... patience and careful planning seem to be the key, the carts are SO simple to hack for CIS that it's kinda inviting...)
As for Sawgrass inks, I've seen them... wow they're expensive... sigh... at least it's not a whole system purchased!
As for the paper, any recommendations anyone?
and what about the spray that "magically" makes regular t-shirts and sweatshirts dye subbable???
Was this just a dream???
Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

emberrayne said:


> Thank you!
> I actually have my tech guy BUILDING a CIS for the Epson 4000. (Easier than you think and a tech to come with photos when he's done... patience and careful planning seem to be the key, the carts are SO simple to hack for CIS that it's kinda inviting...)
> As for Sawgrass inks, I've seen them... wow they're expensive... sigh... at least it's not a whole system purchased!
> As for the paper, any recommendations anyone?
> ...


Kind of reinventing the wheel. Would it not be smarter just to buy the refillable cartridges and a chip resetter?


----------



## emberrayne (Aug 25, 2007)

Well the refillable carts run around $200 for the set for starters. Converting the carts we already HAVE is less expensive. Also, it's a fun project for a friend of mine interested in the problem. Further, once the CIS is installed, it won't have to to be removed each time to refil the carts, and seems like it should be easier to maintain...
Not really re-inventing the wheel, just making a set of spinners from stuff you have around the house as a back-porch project ; )

Anyone have any word on making non-dye sub items dye-subbable??


----------



## deenastee (Mar 31, 2006)

Did i read that right? did u say eco solvent in ur 9600. i thought that the solvent ink would disolve the heads?


----------



## emberrayne (Aug 25, 2007)

I have NO idea... I'm doing the research. Epson is tight lipped... Working with my epson tech friend to see if there's a way to do it... 
otherwise, is there any way to use an epson 9600 to print on vinyl??
If NOT it's still way useful for banners (especially at the price I paid for it- it in perfect working order PLUS a 4000 in working order for 900 bucks) but I was hoping to print on vinyl with it.... Just trying to figure out what I've got honestly lol... 
Advice appreciated...


----------



## turborip (Dec 4, 2010)

Two things that I can recommend. 

1. about Epson 4000p - not using 7 color , just 4color double is better ( using 720x360 dpi 4pass mode , even though quality is not good but 360x360 dpi 2pass also available !! ) - using RIP SW, then change 7 color to 4 color double !!! So it's very useful when using Epson 4000p for dyesub . 

2. about cotton T-shirt dyesub ! I think it's available now, but the quality ( especially washing endurance ) is not so good. if you want to improve quality then using T/C, T/R fabric then you can find good result. but the first thing is to using dyesub coating liquid !! that enables dyesub on cotton fabric !!! 

if how wants the sample photo , I can send by email. 

I think this information will be helpful. thankyou.


----------



## Madrod (Jun 27, 2007)

if you build a cis out of stock carts. you will have to take them out to reset the chips. the 9000 wont take solvent ink without a new pump, rings, dampeners, lines, capping station, head, basically a new printer. if you set up the 9000 for dye sub you can jump into the wide format market an buy ink for about $190 a liter.


----------



## turborip (Dec 4, 2010)

1. About reset of chip - EPson 4000/9600/7600 already have no checking of chip features, after you set like that, then no cartridge chip reset needed. 

2. About solvent inks, I think you must change head, damper, tube, .. and pump also for solvent inks. it takes much money and time. sometimes there are solvent inks that can work with water based printer. but the quality is not so good. the best way is to buy solvent based printer even though it's expensive. 

3. $190 per litter of ink is very expensive I think . what kind of ink do you say ?


----------



## effinsyv (Jan 21, 2016)

NO activity on this thread for a very long time, but hoping someone comes across this. I have a 4000 that I've been wanting to change over to dye sub for a long time, but really don't want to waste time with the light inks. I know the 4000's at one point were able to be switched to 4c x 2 instead of 8c. I've had no luck finding a procedure to get into the FW and convert it to 2x 4 color). If anyone has done this and has the procedure and any files (i.e. Firmware or software), please post or PM me. It's really the only thing holding me back.


----------



## JantexInks (Nov 11, 2009)

As far as I know, in order to run a 2x4 color inkset, you need to use a RIP program that can support it. I don't think there is a firmware adjustment for it. 
Basically, you need to buy a bulk ink system and a supporting RIP. As a side note, you will need to either get the RIP settings from someone or have them created for you.

Feel free to contact me if you need some more specific direction.

Best of luck,


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Easy to convert. Have done several hundred. No rip needed.
I recommend SubliM ink


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TEAMGRAPHIX (Jan 15, 2009)

Give Dave at Conde a call. I have had an Epson 4000 converted to dual CMYK for about 6 years... very few issues and when they do occur Conde is very customer service friendly. Definitely use Sublim ink not Artainium.
Rick
Team Graphix & Awards


----------



## blackout (Aug 11, 2010)

hello can i use ecosolvent ink with epson stylus 4000pro. i wana use this becose i want to print vinyl. transfer and also output my film also. any help will much apreciate thx


----------

